# ترنيمة يا طيبة يا حنينة - مريم بطرس - من شريط حكايات العدرا



## basem_guitar (22 مارس 2007)

هااااااااااااااااى    دى اول مشاركة ليا انا لسة مسجل فى المنتدى دة قريب ولقيت ان فى طلب كتير على كذا ترنيمة من شريط حكايات العذراء و متعولش الهم الشرايط دى من انتاج اخويا  انا استأذنت منة وهرفعلكم الترانيم على الموقع ودى اول ترنيمة (يا طيبة) دى لمرنمة اسمها مريم بطرس بس الشريط اسمة حكايات العذراء لبولس ملاك ودة رابط للترنيمة  http://www.badongo.com/file/2537144


----------



## vena21 (22 مارس 2007)

*thankssssssss*

bgd shokrn ana bdwar 3la elshred d bay tareka yaret tkmlo w trf3o kolo w brkt stna el3dra m3na kolna:yahoo:


----------



## basem_guitar (22 مارس 2007)

شكرا على ردك vena21 وبأذن المسيح اكملكم الشريط وياريت تقولى رأيك  فى الشريط لو كنت سمعتة


----------



## egyenglish (26 مارس 2007)

بجد بجد ربنا يعوضك يا باسم الترنيمة أكثر من رائعة .. ألف شكر والمسيح يباركك


----------



## mario_in_jesus (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة يا طيبة  بكوالتى جيد*

جميلة أوي الترنيمة دي - تقدر ترفع باقي الشريط على المنتدي؟


----------



## مايكل ميشو (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة يا طيبة  بكوالتى جيد*

ميرسى جداااااااااااااااااا.............................ساندرا


----------

